# IBM brings the fight to counterfeiters with nano-sized authentication methods



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

As counterfeiters continue to up their game, technology's quest for the ultimate method of proving authenticity goes on. We've seen ideas at the nano level before, but IBM thinks its latest research might be so difficult to reverse engineer, that it's impossible for forgers to reproduce. IBM scientist Dr. Heiko Wolf explains that the basic principle involves using the surface tension of water to orient nanorods on a stamp, which can then be printed onto any surface.

Read More


----------



## Edgey (Dec 6, 2012)

That is absolutely fantastic, as an idea anyways. 

How do people even think of stuff like that!?


----------

